# Welcome Four New Moderators: KMK, Ex Nihilo, Marrow Man, and Southern Presbyterian



## Semper Fidelis

Welcome to our newest four Moderators:

Ken (KMK)
Evie (Ex Nihilo)
Tim (Marrow Man)
James (Southern Presbyterian)

The Mods and Admins were mutually enthusiastic about the people we have asked to serve in this capacity.

I don't want to make too much of a discussion board but I certainly am blessed by what I learn here and the chance to interact with Brothers and Sisters around the world and I am confident that these additions will enhance the quality of the board at large.


----------



## Prufrock

Thanks for stepping up, all.


----------



## AThornquist

Congrats, y'all


----------



## toddpedlar

Hip, Hip, Hip, Hip, Hooray!


----------



## PresbyDane

Hear, Hear


----------



## Ezekiel3626

Congratulations to some excellent choices !!


----------



## Skyler

Congratulations!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Congrats!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist




----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Grymir




----------



## OPC'n

congrats!!


----------



## kvanlaan

Congratulations, guys!


----------



## ww

Congratulations Folks!


----------



## ServantofGod

Congratulations!

Now, I have some ideas to propose to you. Where is my list...


----------



## Herald

> The Mods and Admins were mutually enthusiastic about the people we have asked to serve in this capacity.



Rich, speak for yourself. I held out my vote until I got some earmarks in the PB Omnibus budget for 2009. I received $100,000 for a study on the environmental impact of heated baptisterys.


----------



## Herald

Seriously, welcome to all the newbies.


----------



## Solus Christus

Hey congrats all! (You were _always_ my favorites )

All kidding aside. Thanks for stepping up into those roles!


----------



## he beholds

Good choices!!


----------



## DMcFadden

Herald said:


> The Mods and Admins were mutually enthusiastic about the people we have asked to serve in this capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, speak for yourself. I held out my vote until I got some earmarks in the PB Omnibus budget for 2009. I received $100,000 for a study on the environmental impact of heated baptisterys.
Click to expand...


Careful, Bill. I just read on a thread that Baptist churches were not true churches. I wouldn't be advertising that ecclesiastical jacuzzi of yours!

Yes, welcome to all of the new mods. We are blessed to have you with us!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Excellent choices


----------



## charliejunfan

woooo!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Congratulations ya'll!


----------



## Quickened

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## Happy2BHome

Congrats!


----------



## Marrow Man

Herald said:


> The Mods and Admins were mutually enthusiastic about the people we have asked to serve in this capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, speak for yourself. I held out my vote until I got some earmarks in the PB Omnibus budget for 2009. I received $100,000 for a study on the environmental impact of heated baptisterys.
Click to expand...


It is a well-established fact that the heated baptistery contributes to the growth of mildew in the sanctuary . It is also the primarily reason that certain unmentioned mods have a certain smell which has gained levels of notoriety.  But thems the risks of research!

Seriously, thank all of you. I'm running out of "thank you's"! My cup runneth over!


----------



## a mere housewife

I'm mutually enthusiastic about those people too. 

Congratulations on your rise to power Ken, Evie, Tim, and James!


----------



## Berean

Congrats to all youse guys!


----------



## Athaleyah

Congratulations you guys! And thanks for helping to make this place one of the best reformed resources on the net.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Good choices!

However, I think I see a liberal trend here: The PB "government" is swelling! At least we're not being forced to pay for it!


----------



## VictorBravo

SolaScriptura said:


> Good choices!
> 
> However, I think I see a liberal trend here: The PB "government" is swelling! At least we're not being forced to pay for it!



Ah, Ben, we've been working on a tactful way to break the news. . . .


----------



## Athaleyah

SolaScriptura said:


> Good choices!
> 
> However, I think I see a liberal trend here: The PB "government" is swelling! At least we're not being forced to pay for it!



Just wait until they implement the post tax!


----------



## Theogenes

Congrats to the Fantastic Four!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Congratulations and thank you for serving!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Thanks to all of you!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Way to go!


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Seriously, thank all of you. I'm running out of "thank you's"! My cup runneth over!



 here too.


----------



## Rich Koster

Rejoice !!!!


----------



## KMK

Thanks all!


----------



## DMcFadden

Theogenes said:


> Congrats to the Fantastic Four!



The Fantastic Four? I *know* which one Evie is. However, my vote for Ken is "The Thing." Can't you just see the resemblance to his forehead and brow line?


----------



## Scott1

Congratulations, all.

Please keep our standards high and focused on reformed theology.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Congrats!


----------



## KMK

DMcFadden said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Fantastic Four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fantastic Four? I *know* which one Evie is. However, my vote for Ken is "The Thing." Can't you just see the resemblance to his forehead and brow line?
Click to expand...


I got no complaints!


----------



## Grace Alone

Great choices!!!


----------



## Theognome

Kewl.

Theognome


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Good choices


----------



## Marrow Man

DMcFadden said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Fantastic Four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fantastic Four? I *know* which one Evie is. However, my vote for Ken is "The Thing." Can't you just see the resemblance to his forehead and brow line?
Click to expand...


Well, I've got these freakishly long skinny arms, so I can be Mr. Fantastic. James, I guess that means you're the Human Torch!


----------



## toddpedlar

DMcFadden said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Fantastic Four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fantastic Four? I *know* which one Evie is. However, my vote for Ken is "The Thing." Can't you just see the resemblance to his forehead and brow line?
Click to expand...


Ha! Remember when the last big moderator addition was made?

Hmm... Fantastic Four vs. Magnificent Seven. There's a movie in the making...


----------

